# Fire Belly frogs (pics) NEW***



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

this are my new fired belly and their new habitat, the plants are natural, its a pitcher an a sundew!!.. plz post some advice or something!


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I like the set up. might want some more plants in, at least untill yours get bigger. I have viney plants in mine and they love to hide in them. Ill post some pics as soon as I can so you know what I mean.


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

tnx! ....and plz! post your pics, hehe i wanna see some habitats and terrariums!


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Here is some of my tank. You can use it as a reference or not. I notice my firebellies in the small purple vines on the left the most.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I notice that your substrate is higher on one end than the other. I tried that with mine and it eventually evens out on its own whether you like it or not. just something to keep in mind while getting everything the way you want it. I do like your hides and what ever that thing is on the left side of your tank. I think I will have to add some to mine.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

you might be better putting a bigger water bowl in as most love to sit in the water. however your might prefere land. you'll just have to keep an eye on them to see which they prefere. 
nice tank tho :no1:


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

i like your tank, its a 5 gal?? ....i was wondewring why my frogs are brown and not green? i just bougth them today so i dont know why.... i recomend to put the plants like i put them, with that litle piece of wood that pet shops sell, and put it on the corner and use it like a pot! hehe... i just wanna add some more plants and wather...btw i love my plants (carnivorous plants, they are verry young so they arent gonna feed from the frogs hehe )


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

tnx basky! i just bougth the frogs today but yes tomorrow im getting a bigger water bowl...

btw im keeping the humidity between 65 %and 80 %....is that good?
whats the best temperature for them?


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

deamn tort! haha i love your frogs they are pretty nice!


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry for not posting all in the same msg,


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Thank you! I dont know why you frogs are brown but Im going to find out because I have seen this before. I once heard that it was due to their diet but im not really sure. could be the species.


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

tnx! if you can find out i will be verry glad!! im posting another picture of them...

....and how can i know the gender of my frogs?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

so I just looked it up and their are 8 species of firebellies. one of the brown ones is a European species called _Bombina bombina. _I have the Asain species called _Bombina orientalis. _The reason they are different colors is because of the species. If someone else knows otherwise than that is what I believe it is.


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

hoo tnx! so mine is European... and you know how to identify the gender?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I dont know anything about the gender. They all look the same to me.


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

....i think that the female is bigger than the male....but i reallly dont know


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

*Some more pictures of my new baby...*


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

whilst the toads i see look nice, i would of expected to see more water in your setups.

Females are bigger than males. 

There are different species as said, but also CB tend to be much duller than WC, if you have bright green with a stunning red belly its wild caught.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my fire bellied toad loves water you hardly ever see her out of it, I thought they needed to have partial area of their tank that is just water, on some care sheets I have read that 2/3 water is best


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> my fire bellied toad loves water you hardly ever see her out of it, I thought they needed to have partial area of their tank that is just water, on some care sheets I have read that 2/3 water is best


two thirds of mine is water, they love swimming around in it, then come onto land when they want to....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

robje29 said:


> two thirds of mine is water, they love swimming around in it, then come onto land when they want to....


yeh same with mine its not often you see her out of water


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

tnx for the info! and yes im going to put more water in there...
more pics soon


----------



## a.m.phibian (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello there,

I'd just like to say these are not the European fire-bellied toad (Bombina bombina), these are Oriental fire-bellies (B. orientalis). Try to provide a vivaria with 2/3 to 3/4's water, as they spend far more time in the shallows. Good luck, a really entertaining species


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

That setup looks v. nice. It will look lovely as the plant mature and grow. My o/h has a terrarium full of carnivous plants and after the plants establish themselves they look great. Nice frogs too!!!


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

tnx dani11983!! also tnx to everybody who give some advice and opinions, tnx! an i will be posting new pics of the custom pond that i am building inside the aquarium!


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

double post, sorry


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Tort said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'd just like to say these are not the European fire-bellied toad (Bombina bombina), these are Oriental fire-bellies (B. orientalis). Try to provide a vivaria with 2/3 to 3/4's water, as they spend far more time in the shallows. Good luck, a really entertaining species



a.m.phibian, so your saying that my firebellies and j, pastrana's firebellies are the same species? Im not an expert or anything but they look pretty different to me.


----------



## a.m.phibian (Apr 2, 2007)

Tort said:


> a.m.phibian, so your saying that my firebellies and j, pastrana's firebellies are the same species? Im not an expert or anything but they look pretty different to me.


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying Tort . It's very well known that Bombina orientalis's upper colouration varies between bright green to bronze. Bombina bombina look quite different and are not an easy species to acquire.


----------



## j_pastrana (Apr 1, 2007)

i have 2 pairs of fired belllys, i just got 2 Bombina Bombina and now i can see the diference that a.m.phibian saids....
btw....i just made a custom made pond for my frogs in the same aquarium, plz opinions


----------

